# Thermostat Wiring Blue 4M



## TxBuilder (Oct 12, 2009)

I am trying to replace my old style thermostat with a new Honeywell.

My old wiring setup:

Green to G-F
Yellow to Y-C
Red to R-V
White to W-H
Blue to 4-M

That is the labeling on my old thermostat.

My new thermostat has the follow labels:

W Y G R Rc

There is currently a jumper for R and Rc they say to remove if you use Rc.

Both heat and HVAC are electric. No heat pump as far as I know.

So where does the Blue wire go? Rc?


----------

